

Let users share your site with ALL of their Gmail contacts - ishener
http://gmailsharebutton.com/?lu

======
threepipeproblm
Hmm, 7 points with no comments.

I think all of the customer service and accounting reps I've ever talked to
would probably find this kind of strange...

